# cat hurt, car accident?



## dizydawn (Mar 3, 2010)

My cat came home a couple of hours ago after being missing since the morining (it's now 3am here) I'm fairly sure he's been hit by a car.

He's limping badly on his back left and a bit wobbly when he tries to walk, which he is avoiding doing. He's eating and drinking, if anything a lot more than usual, he seems very hungry. He has a scrape on his mouth, one of his front claws has been ripped off, he has a punture wound on his front paw and a small area of blood on his back leg which I haven't looked at closely because he seems to be in pain but I did see him washing it. He's alert when I check on him but wants to be left quiet to sleep. 

Any advice? I'm staying up with him tonight and taking him to the vets when it opens in 5 hours.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Usually if a cat has been hit by a car his claws will be scuffed. Just get him to the vet as soon as you can. I do hope he is okay - let us know how you get on.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

If his front claws have been ripped then it is most likely he has been glanced by a car.

Keep him warm and quiet until you can get to the vet. I have everything crossed for you that he pulls through and starts feeling better asap.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Warmth and quiet - hopefully he will be okay. My cat was touch and go, and had to have her tail removed and all sorts - was 2 weeks before we knew if she was going to survive.... even now I look at her and think how lucky I was. Best £230 quid I spent at the vets...!

Hope your cat is fine... warmth is the key - due to shock.... as long as drinking/eating/pooing and weeing (that is important too) should be okay. May want to provide a litter tray to make it a bit easier on him.

Keep us posted.

C X


----------



## dizydawn (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you for your replies, he's got a vet apt in half an hour...


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Good luck at the vets. It's awful when they've been injured like that. My moggy boy was attached by a dog in the garden in 2008, he was touch and go, I literally had to wrestle him from the dog and rushed him straight to the vet. After 2 weeks in hospital and 3 operations for skin grafts / repairs, he was fine. He's been left with some neuro problems (head tilt and uneven pupil responses) and has undergone a huge personality change (now more affectionate and needy). He was extremely lucky. 

((hugs)) for you and your boy ... I hope he makes a full and speedy recovery. Let us know how he gets on today

jo x


----------



## dizydawn (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm so glad your cats survived, for you and it makes me more hopefull. 2 years ago we lost a cat after he got hit by a car, we rushed him to the emergancy vet who kept him in over night then discharged him saying he'd been lucky. He died suddenly a week later, he developed a cough so we booked him in at the vets same day but he died on the way, internal bleeding. That was two months after my 19 yr old cat died of organ failure. I still miss them both.

The vet has admitted Bramble, they want to sedate him to examine him because he's in pain and very nervous, he doesn't like strangers at all. She said they'll probably do an Xray, it could be a car accident or he may have been in a bad fight and have a bite on his back leg, I'm really hoping it's the latter.

Dawn xx


----------



## Gia (Feb 27, 2010)

Good Luck, I hope he will be fine for you.

I lost my cat yesterday and i'm devastated.


----------



## dizydawn (Mar 3, 2010)

So sorry Gia xxx


----------



## Gia (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank You.

It is raw right now, but you must have been there and know how it feels, I saw from your post you lost 2 cats, one at 19 years, you must have been awfully upset.


----------



## dizydawn (Mar 3, 2010)

I was, it was good that he got to such a good age but at the same time it was like losing a part of me. 

Well the vet just rang, they're waiting on Xrays but his right femur is broken, going to cost quite a bit but I've said I want them to go ahead with the treatment, the alternative doesn't bear thinking about, not when it's just a question of money. Just need to break it to my husband now.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

My cat survived her road accident - she had a broken pelvis and femur and a fractured spine - the only op she had was to remove her tail.... she had 6 weeks cage rest and seems to be okay... a funny walk occasionally, but still happy... It cost me £250 quid - and it was the best money I spent. But ask whether your cat could be treated with cage rest, at home, where he's happy, unless the leg is a real mess of course.

C x


----------



## dizydawn (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry, posted twice


----------



## dizydawn (Mar 3, 2010)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> My cat survived her road accident - she had a broken pelvis and femur and a fractured spine - the only op she had was to remove her tail.... she had 6 weeks cage rest and seems to be okay... a funny walk occasionally, but still happy... It cost me £250 quid - and it was the best money I spent. But ask whether your cat could be treated with cage rest, at home, where he's happy, unless the leg is a real mess of course.
> 
> C x


Thank you I will do. The price guide we've been given so far is £500 to £1.500 depending on how bad the fracture is. xx


----------



## Daisyandchlo (Feb 27, 2010)

Poor boy. Hope all goes well and he recovers quickly


----------



## dizydawn (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind comments, I felt really low this morning expecting the worst. He has an "oblique fracture", a fragment of bone has chipped off and the vet wants to put in a pin, it's a simple op so we're looking at £500 and with any luck he'll make a full recovery. They want to do the op tomorrow or Friday and I'm bringing him home in a couple of hours, I cant wait!

xxxx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Well I am sure he will get lots of TLC from you. Do keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Poor mite! Sending loads of positive and healing vibes to you xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

dizydawn said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments, I felt really low this morning expecting the worst. He has an "oblique fracture", a fragment of bone has chipped off and the vet wants to put in a pin, it's a simple op so we're looking at £500 and with any luck he'll make a full recovery. They want to do the op tomorrow or Friday and I'm bringing him home in a couple of hours, I cant wait!
> 
> xxxx


Thats not a bad price we had to pay £370 10yrs ago when our old MC managed to break his leg in the house  he had it pined & wire wraped round the bone & had to be kept in a crate for 6 weeks - that was the worst part - they took the pin out as he still had alot of growing to do. It never seemed to bother him when he recoverd so Im sure your baby will be fine  x


----------



## dizydawn (Mar 3, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Thats not a bad price we had to pay £370 10yrs ago when our old MC managed to break his leg in the house  he had it pined & wire wraped round the bone & had to be kept in a crate for 6 weeks - that was the worst part - they took the pin out as he still had alot of growing to do. It never seemed to bother him when he recoverd so Im sure your baby will be fine  x


They do somehow do some crazy things dont they! Glad your MC healed :smile5: Thats what they've done to Bramble. The vet just rang, he came in on his holiday to do the surgery as the vet thats been treating Bramble was less experianced at orthopedic surgery.

I saw the Xray yesterday and it looked bad to me, the two ends where pointing in different directions and you could see tiny bits of bone had broken off. Because she didn't know if the surgeon vet could get in she asked to keep Bramble in over night.

They've done the operation and there was a split down the longest part of the bone so they dont know if the leg will heal. He thought it was funny when I brought up amputation because he said cats dont usually have a problem with it, it's the owners that take some convincing, but if the leg doesn't heal I'd rather that than have him put down.

He's coming home today  the vet might be able to loan us a cage or we might have to get one ourselves, I know Argos and pets at home do them.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Hope it goes well for you but if it comes to the worst he will do better minus a back leg rather than a front leg.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Im sure he will be fine  I think the cages are the same price at most places unless you can borrow one & maybe get one cheaper off ebay. 

We dont know to this day how Milo broke his the only thing I can think of he got it traped between the wall & the radiator  as it was under the window sill, but MC's like to jump & be up high & with my experience not very good at it  his breeder had a nice pine dresser which her lot managed to bring the top half tumbling down  no injurys but is now screwed to the wall & we have anything that could or might screwed to the wall to - the things you have to do


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Hope he is better soon.


----------



## dizydawn (Mar 3, 2010)

He seemed to be doing well but he hadn't poo'd so on Sunday the vet gave him a liquid parafin enema. Thats done the trick but now he's gone off his food, he had tuna yesterday with his pain meds and anti biotics but today he's eaten hardly anything and is turning his nose up at the tuna. Any ideas?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

anything realy chicken, fish different cat foods sorry not a lot of help they are all different, hopefully he is just feeling sorry for himself  I get pills & medcine into this lot if needed with that wafer thin ham they go mad for it  hope he picks up soon  x


----------



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

If you cant get him to eat, try and get fluids down him (with a small pinch of salt and sugar mixed in) using a medicine syringe - just keep squirting it down his throat. Sounds harsh, but it will keep his fluids and sugar levels up.


----------



## dizydawn (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for your replies, he's sleeping now, he seems very lethargic today. Hubbys nipped out for some baby food and that waffer thin ham, I'm going to let him sleep then if I cant tempt him to eat I'll have to put his medicine down his throat. Will phone the vets first thing.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor paws  the vet may be able to inject him instead if he still wont co-operate, we have one that will under no circumstances let you near him & he gets so stressed out even being put in a carrier to go to the vet so when he has needed anything they give him injections, I dont think it is as good as the oral meds but better than nothing .


----------



## charleecat (Nov 26, 2009)

All the very best to your cat, I hope he recovers fully and soon. Give him a big hug!


----------



## dizydawn (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks, I had him out of the cage tonight to see if a change of scenery and some attention helped, it definately seemed to lift his spirits and he had some water and ate a few mouthfulls. Will see what the vet says in the morning. xx


----------



## SmudgeAllart (Jul 27, 2009)

Our cat has recently been through a similar experience, although she was very lucky and didn't break any bones, she had a herniated diaphragm (excuse the spelling) so now has stitches almost from her chin to her tail. 
We have found ham and tuna to be the things she will eat, although it seems not all the time. She is still feeling a bit sorry for herself, but has so far managed to get out of her cage, and almost out of the back door, so hope these are signs she is getting better.

Send you good wishes and hugs. Hope he is on the mend soon.

Karen


----------



## Pen&Bags (Jun 17, 2016)

My 2 year old cat Penny went missing for 10 days from the 06/06/16. We have recently moved home and she had been in the house for 1 week before I started to let her outside. First 2 days she wouldn't go far and she would come in of a night and I would shut her in. The 3rd night I went to lock up I noticed she still wasn't home so I left the window open so she could jump back in. In the old house she would stay out at night and be back in the morning for breakfast. So I thought that's what she would do. 10 days later after putting up posters alerting PetLog, updating our details, knocking on all the neighbours doors asking them to check their garages, walking up and down roads checking under bushes etc... My amazing girl made her way back home to the garden back door. She looked in such a bad way :'( a lot smaller, her coat a mess and then I noticed that she could barely walk. Took her straight to the vets and they suspected a car hit her around the day she went missing and was resting and dragging herself home ever since. :'( got the results back from the X-ray today 4 hip and pelvic fractures, tale has been pulled so nerve damage, possible bladder problems, low red blood count, other abrasions on her tale and back legs. Claws scuffed, underweight. My poor little girl. She's putting on such a brave face though. Lots of tlc for her.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi @Pen&Bags - so sorry to hear about Penny's injuries 
The thread you have replied to is 6 years old - please start a new one of your own and we would love to hear more about you and Penny and offer support.
If it helps, years ago one of my previous cats had similar injuries and was missing for days. He made a full recovery and lived a happy life until 16 years old!
Sending lots of hugs to you and Penny


----------



## Pen&Bags (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi @moggie14 thanks for letting me know, 6 years old lol I'm new on here and that thread came up when I typed into google cat car injuries. Not sure how to make my own one yet will do a bit of investigating. Thanks for the vote of confidence that she can still make a full recovery, read too many sad cases online.

She's my first ever cat, only ever had a outdoor rabbit as a child and some tropical fish. Having a cat is so different and lovely. Don't want to be with out her now. I know we will loose her one day but 2 years is far too early.

My boy cat Bagheera is Penny's son and he will be 1 years old on 6th July. I know she had kittens very early. She was neutered after her kittens were re-homed. Beautiful they were. Still have pictures of them.

This one is Bagheera.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw he is very handsome! :Happy
Pop into Cat Chat and click on 'Post a new thread' and go from there x


----------

